
Introducing RemoteScore for Remote Teams - stockkid
https://remotebase.io/blog/remotescore-for-remote-teams/
======
stockkid
I spent a few weekends building RemoteScore - a visual indicator of remote
friendliness of remote teams.

Many employers advertise remote jobs, but we need to know much more about
what's in job descriptions in order to make find feasible remote jobs.
RemoteScore is a measure calculated by many factors that makes a remote team
successful, and its jobs feasible.

I was inspired by Joel Test[1] that I kept on seeing on Stack Overflow job
pages.

[1] - [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/08/09/the-joel-
test-12-s...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/08/09/the-joel-
test-12-steps-to-better-code/)

